# Water in Terrigal any good ?



## Robrock (14/12/13)

I'm in Terrigal and told the water is good but has anyone got a different opinion is there a way of making better water boil or an additive etc ? Thanks


----------



## QldKev (14/12/13)

Contact your local council for a water analysis report, they should give you the details over the phone.


----------



## Robrock (14/12/13)

Cheers Sir to be honest I'm not sure what all the jargon means but I'll research it . Thanks


----------



## QldKev (14/12/13)

It will depend if you are making kits, extract or all grain. But once we can see how hard or soft your water is we can give you a better idea of what to do. But a water filter is a great upgrade to any water source.


----------

